# The Kenpo paunch. Know what I mean?



## Karatedrifter7 (Oct 14, 2007)

It seems to me whenever I come across old time Kenpoists, they are all to often, heavy-set. You agree? Don't get me wrong, these guys are still very tough. And you certainly don't need to be thin to be a great martial artist. But think about it, Ed Parker and a host of other Kenpoists, became heavyset. This doesnt automatically happen to everyone over 50. I've got a theory. Its because the workouts in the past were grueling, and they got used to an appetite for alot of calories.
What do you think?


----------



## Jai (Oct 14, 2007)

agreed. It is the same with alot of other arts as well.
I'm just pushing 30 but I've found my weight gain to be going haywire after being retired for a few years due to injuries. I'm struggling to keep myself at 220 pounds when I use to be in the 160 to 170 range


----------



## Mei Hua (Oct 14, 2007)

It's what's known as a chi belly


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 14, 2007)

Mine is the classically positioned "Love Machine Fuel Tank."


----------



## Big Don (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm not fat, I'm FLUFFY!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Oct 14, 2007)

That's fighting weight, folks!


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 14, 2007)

"chi belly" --> you guys are too much!

I have also wondered about this.  It seems very strange to me.  I have seen men who have a fairly large belly, doing jumping kicks, and jumping spinning kicks, and nailing them spot on, very powerfully, with very nice form.

It just seems weird that the belly is so big.

One thing is for sure, though.  If I ever go to any Kenpo seminar, or see a gathering of Kenpo people somewhere, and see the belly out, I will not shout out the "famous last words", "Cmon, fatboy, lets see what you got!!!"

:lol::boing2:

That's a good way to get hit, what, oh, say 20 or so times before I hit the floor???


----------



## buldog (Oct 14, 2007)

Looks like I picked the right MA.  I start Kenpo in a few weeks and I already have a large "chi belly".  Will this move me up in belts quicker than the skinny guys?  As for my caloric intake I think all thousands of 16oz. curls over the years had something to do with it.
                                        Scott
PS. As my teacher is ~6'4" and 270 I don't think I'll call him fatboy either.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Oct 14, 2007)

My goal is to have a "chi belly" as impressive as Steven Seagal's.  Now _that's_ a "chi belly".​


----------



## buldog (Oct 15, 2007)

Kennedy, saw by your profile that you're a young guy still.  It takes years of training to truly develop an impressive chi belly.  But if you eat some of that Little Ceasars and do a lot of 16oz curls you will be well on your way.  I wish I had a photo so I could show you what one REALLY looks like, Segal would be jealous.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 15, 2007)

buldog said:


> It takes years of training to truly develop an impressive chi belly.



Haha, okay, that's it, its so time to go to sleep now!

:lfao:


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 15, 2007)

Just tell them that you have the body of a god...Buddha!

Do you guys remember Sammo Hung from "Martial Law"?  I was reading an interview with him and he said something along the lines of "I'm not out of shape, I'm just fat".


----------



## buldog (Oct 16, 2007)

punisher73 said:


> Just tell them that you have the body of a god...Buddha!
> 
> Do you guys remember Sammo Hung from "Martial Law"? I was reading an interview with him and he said something along the lines of "I'm not out of shape, I'm just fat".


Hmmm... body of a God.  Now that you mention it there is a certain resemblance( shaved head, prodigous chi belly) but the seated pose just seems to escape me.  Guess i'll just have to wait for the next incarnation.

As for Sammo, he could really move for a big guy.  Have you seen the old Jackie Chan movies?  Sammo is in many of them and did a lot of fight choreography too.  Kind of gives us larger guys some inspiration.


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 16, 2007)

buldog said:


> As for Sammo, he could really move for a big guy.  Have you seen the old Jackie Chan movies?  Sammo is in many of them



I've seen him do backflips, chi belly and all!


----------



## Kreth (Oct 16, 2007)

newGuy12 said:


> I've seen him do backflips, chi belly and all!


Well, I can't do backflips, but I have to laugh when I hear these under-achievers brag about their 6-packs. Hell, I'm working on a keg. :lol:


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 16, 2007)

We're doing it as a public service to all our chi-bellied non-MA brethren.  How much trouble are you going to start if you have to worry about every old fat guy in the area being a kenpoist?  Not much.


----------



## jim777 (Oct 16, 2007)

punisher73 said:


> Just tell them that you have the body of a god...Buddha!


 
Now that is funny! e-rep for you!

jim


----------



## Brian S (Oct 16, 2007)

You guys are hilarious!! :lol:


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 16, 2007)

hahahaha!!!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mine are just Love handles.


----------



## Danjo (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's some of the Kenpo Paunch/Chi Belly Hall of Famers:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 17, 2007)

Just wondering if the top female kenpoists suffer the same fate?

- Ceicei


----------



## newGuy12 (Oct 17, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Just wondering if the top female kenpoists suffer the same fate?
> 
> - Ceicei



I've never seen it.  There is one female Kenpo BB that is pictured in Ed Parker's Infinite Insights into Kenpo series of books (her name escapes me).  She does not have this chi belly.

However, some of the males shown in those books do have it.


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 17, 2007)

Perhaps I can get some assistance from the MA world to convince the Army that a self-contained frontal rucksack is actually helpful...


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 17, 2007)

Ceicei said:


> Just wondering if the top female kenpoists suffer the same fate?
> 
> - Ceicei


 
I'm told that they prefer to carry their chi in the hips and posterior area.  Told.  I was _told_.  Please don't hurt me.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 18, 2007)

I like to think of mine as an investment! :lfao:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 18, 2007)

CoryKS said:


> I'm told that they prefer to carry their chi in the hips and posterior area.  Told.  I was _told_.  Please don't hurt me.


  These are fighting words!!!

:jediduel:  On guard!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm 4th dan these days, my teacher 7th and my close training partners 1st & 3rd.  We have a shared goal of getting up to 8th & 9th without becoming

a) fat  

or 

b) dishonest


----------

